# ILR Success! My experience if it helps.



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello All:

Just wanted say my ILR application was approved today! I paid for Super Priority and got an email within 4 hours. Here are a few things I learned during the process.

I started my account 3 months ago and started answering the questions, saving my work and each time I signed off UKVI would email me a link to sign back in to my Set (M) application. You can't download anything until you pay, but what you can do is start scanning all of your relevant documents and save them on your computer for uploading when you actually pay the visa fee online. I logged on my account every week or so to make sure it did not get deactivated.

We applied under Cat D Cash Savings so it is important to remember that these financial documents (Bank statements, etc) cannot be older that 28 days from the date of 
application so they were literally the last files I scanned and downloaded. All in all I ended up downloading 86 documents, which was probably overkill but you can't argue with the result.

I went to the Sopra Steria in Chelmsford; showed up 30 minutes early for my appointment and they took me in immediately. When I made my appointment there was nothing available nearby except at Croydon (which I heard today will process 800 applications!!!) so I paid the
extra £125 and was able to get an appointment in 5 days. I asked her to confirm the 800 application number and she confirmed it. 

Very professionally run, I had my picture and fingerprints taken, then the lady scanned a few pages of my US Passport. She said they were processing over 70 applications today and were trying to stay ahead of the game. NOTE: The Sopra Steria office is literally a stone's throw from the train station. Very convenient. They have two biometric machines and scanners going at the same time.

I got home after food shopping and received the email that my application has been approved! I am over the Moon! Now I just have to find 2 referees for my naturalisation and then apply for a British passport.

I would HIGHLY recommend the Chelmsford Sopra Steria. They were professional, 
courteous and incredibly helpful. The location is very accessible especially by train: and there is a multi story car park about a 6 minute walk from the office.

As always, I'd like to thank everyone for their help!!!

TD!!!!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations !


----------



## Kankan (Oct 11, 2017)

Congratulations !

That's good advice about taking your time to fill in the online form and the document uploads.


----------



## filjap88 (Sep 26, 2016)

Congratulations Touchlinedad! EVrything paid off ey! Well done!


----------



## angiela (Apr 17, 2019)

Congratulations!!! 

Quick question: I received my BRP last week but no letter yet with instructions on what to do with the old BRP. Any idea how long this can take?
I'm worried I have to send it back but have no instructions!


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*In the Same Boat*



angiela said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Quick question: I received my BRP last week but no letter yet with instructions on what to do with the old BRP. Any idea how long this can take?
> I'm worried I have to send it back but have no instructions!


I'm in the same situation: received my BRP with a letter but no instructions about cutting it 
up in 4 pieces and mailing it back as I have read previously on here. We can only assume it comes in short order.

TD


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*UPDATE! lol*



angiela said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Quick question: I received my BRP last week but no letter yet with instructions on what to do with the old BRP. Any idea how long this can take?
> I'm worried I have to send it back but have no instructions!


Today I received another letter I had to sign for with instructions for my old BRP. Cut it into 4 pieces, and mail it back to the Home Office in a plain white envelope.


----------



## angiela (Apr 17, 2019)

Touchline Dad said:


> Today I received another letter I had to sign for with instructions for my old BRP. Cut it into 4 pieces, and mail it back to the Home Office in a plain white envelope.


Thanks for the update. I haven't received anything  my BRP arrived on Tuesday 26th June.  I tried to contact the Home Office but didn't help. Not sure who to contact and ask.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

What to do with your old BRP is not exactly a huge issue though...


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

clever-octopus said:


> What to do with your old BRP is not exactly a huge issue though...


Actually it seems it IS an issue! Our letter said you must do as TD says or you could be fined £1000! Imagine that on top of the cost of the visa!


----------



## angiela (Apr 17, 2019)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> clever-octopus said:
> 
> 
> > What to do with your old BRP is not exactly a huge issue though...
> ...


 yes! I’ve heard!!! Would anyone be able to provide the address? Maybe I can send it ? I have no contact or anyone helping and I’m worried.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

This is what my husband's letter said:

If you hold a Biometric Residence Permit (BRP) which is no longer valid, either because your right to remain has expired or it has been superseded by a further grant, you must now return it to the Home Office. You should cut the card into quarters and post it in a plain, windowless envelope. If you are returning the BRP from within the UK then please send it to :BRP Returns, PO Box 195, Bristol, BS20 1BT. ............you may be subject to a financial penalty of up to £1,000 if you fail to return your old BRP.


----------



## IsTheUKWorthThis? (Jun 26, 2019)

Touchline Dad said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Just wanted say my ILR application was approved today! I paid for Super Priority and got an email within 4 hours. Here are a few things I learned during the process.
> 
> ...


This is amazing! Totally agree about getting Citizenship ASAP too. And thanks for your help in the other thread about the Life in the UK practice exams. Fun times.

I'm confused - are we uploading documents now? Are the originals no longer required? 

I have another question about the financial requirement. Is it the exact same as the previous LTR applications? My husband is self-employed and our accountant wrote a letter which was satisfactory last time, so I assume the letter and the documentation will be the same? It's the Appendix FM1.7? 

I'm doing ILR now and so anxious to get it right and move on with my life!


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*A bit of help*

I assume the rules for the financial requirement are the same as FLR but you might want to wait for a moderator to jump in: We applied under Cash Savings, not the category you are applying in.

I can tell you that all of your critical documents need to be scanned. I literally have a £45.
printer/scanner that I got at ASDA that worked fine. Address/Cohabitation proof, Spouse declaration, children's UK Passports, Applicant's entire passport, Spouse's entire passport (just to make sure), Life in The UK test pass letter. Marriage Certificate, bank statements, etc.

Once you pay, you are directed to another online portal For Sopra Steria which does give you some guidance as to what scans go where. I brought every document that I scanned to my Sopra Steria appointment in Chelmsford, and I was glad I did because I was asked to produce a couple of them because I scanned them but put them in the wrong category.

Hope this helps-

TD


----------



## IsTheUKWorthThis? (Jun 26, 2019)

*Scantastic!*



Touchline Dad said:


> I assume the rules for the financial requirement are the same as FLR but you might want to wait for a moderator to jump in: We applied under Cash Savings, not the category you are applying in.
> 
> I can tell you that all of your critical documents need to be scanned. I literally have a £45.
> printer/scanner that I got at ASDA that worked fine. Address/Cohabitation proof, Spouse declaration, children's UK Passports, Applicant's entire passport, Spouse's entire passport (just to make sure), Life in The UK test pass letter. Marriage Certificate, bank statements, etc.
> ...


Oh good! 13 months of bank statements will be so fun to scan! Yes, I meant my previous FLR, thank you. I'm confused on the acronyms. 

This is very, very helpful. So, now I'm off to scan and somehow find £3200...

I also did cash savings twice, so I feel that pain as well. I feel all the pain. I can literally see the panic from some folks jumping off the screen and it makes me want to hug 'em. 

Your helpfulness is refreshingly American, thank you. Happy 4th July!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing your story. Good to know about the need to destroy and send back your BRP.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Define Irony...*



IsTheUKWorthThis? said:


> Oh good! 13 months of bank statements will be so fun to scan! Yes, I meant my previous FLR, thank you. I'm confused on the acronyms.
> 
> This is very, very helpful. So, now I'm off to scan and somehow find £3200...
> 
> ...


An American being granted Indefinite Leave to remain in the UK within a few days of American Independence Day, from England. Can't make this stuff up!


----------



## Chesterli (Nov 27, 2017)

Congratulations!!

May I ask how much cash saving required under Cat D Cash Savings for ILR?
Any other documents need to be submitted bedside original bank statement (6 month)?

I am applying my ILP next year. I can rely on my partner's pension income, or my own employment income, or cash saving.

Just wonder if the cash saving would be simpler?

Many thanks




Touchline Dad said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Just wanted say my ILR application was approved today! I paid for Super Priority and got an email within 4 hours. Here are a few things I learned during the process.
> 
> ...


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Chesterli said:


> May I ask how much cash saving required under Cat D Cash Savings for ILR?
> Any other documents need to be submitted bedside original bank statement (6 month)?


£34.600 in cash savings, and besides the bank statements themselves, you need to provide some evidence (and statement) of where the funds come from


----------



## Chesterli (Nov 27, 2017)

Many thanks clever-octopus!



clever-octopus said:


> £34.600 in cash savings, and besides the bank statements themselves, you need to provide some evidence (and statement) of where the funds come from


----------



## ZJ88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations! I remember you were going through the first visa process the same time I was back in 2014 and you were a huge help then. I'm just about to kick off my process so it's good to hear you had a positive experience. I'm going to be doing the Priority service as well, but is it definitely worth the £800 price tag?

One question, when you pay for the fee, do you pay for the priority service at the same time? Just working out payment methods for this...


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm so happy for you!!! I will start my process this weekend and your post is so helpful!


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Congratulations, finally, you can enjoy your life fully with your family in the UK now.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Yes.*



ZJ88 said:


> Congratulations! I remember you were going through the first visa process the same time I was back in 2014 and you were a huge help then. I'm just about to kick off my process so it's good to hear you had a positive experience. I'm going to be doing the Priority service as well, but is it definitely worth the £800 price tag?
> 
> One question, when you pay for the fee, do you pay for the priority service at the same time? Just working out payment methods for this...


While it is a huge chunk of money, if you can swing it, Super Priority is WELL worth it.
I don't know how much the waiting for FLR took away from my family, me, etc. My kids
were even stressing about it. For me it was waaaay worth it.

You pay for the base fee and super priority all in one shot. Once that is done, I actually 
paid another £125. to get an appointment at Sopra Steria that was within a few days, 
'rather than waiting 3-4 weeks for a free one. The £125 was separate from the fee for ILR.
Hope this helps, good luck!

TD


----------



## Lihong (Jul 2, 2013)

I am very happy for you. I apply for ILR in September, I remember your posts along our journeys.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Thanks Lihong*



Lihong said:


> I am very happy for you. I apply for ILR in September, I remember your posts along our journeys.



Even though you can't apply yet for ILR, you can start your application now and save all of your information. It can be a daunting process, and this takes some of the pressure off. 
Just a suggestion. I did that and came back to the application every week or so to add or edit things. Good luck-


----------



## IsTheUKWorthThis? (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey guys -

Quick question about ILR. Can I pay with a CREDIT card? I'm working out how to pay for all this! Of course, I can't really tell until I hit "pay" and that's too late!


----------



## Nixx (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for this write-up as it was immensely helpful for me!

I paid for the super fast processing and uploaded my documents this Monday, booked an appointment on the next morning (Tuesday) in Croydon. Showed up, biometrics taken and documents checked. I received my approval email 6 hours later. :cool2:

The online application and service centres are on it! The whole process was so smooth. 

Now I shall wait for my BRP and will move on to naturalisation.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations! It does seem that the new system is generally working very well.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Yay!*



Nixx said:


> Thanks for this write-up as it was immensely helpful for me!
> 
> I paid for the super fast processing and uploaded my documents this Monday, booked an appointment on the next morning (Tuesday) in Croydon. Showed up, biometrics taken and documents checked. I received my approval email 6 hours later. :cool2:
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## sylock (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi everyone

For those of you who have applied for ILR and been successful using the new online system, did you use some of the supporting documentation more than once to evidence certain things, e.g. 

"Evidence of monthly housing costs for the accommodation in the UK where you live or will live"

So I assume things like electric bills, broadband, council tax, etc to evidence this category, but would I also be able to use the SAME documents for the 6/12 items of correspondence?

Many thanks


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*Yes*



sylock said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> For those of you who have applied for ILR and been successful using the new online system, did you use some of the supporting documentation more than once to evidence certain things, e.g.
> 
> ...



Yes you can use them for both. We used bank statements to both satisfy the financial requirements and as address/cohabitation proof.


----------



## Nixx (May 23, 2014)

sylock said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> For those of you who have applied for ILR and been successful using the new online system, did you use some of the supporting documentation more than once to evidence certain things, e.g.
> 
> ...


Yes. The the supporting documentation can be used to support multiple evidence. I think I had a total of only 20 documents in total uploaded to the site (covering everything.. passports, life in U.K. pass cert, council tax, etc.) I know that’s less than what others have submitted.


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

1. When applying for ILR, Are the cohabitation documents After the FLR(M )Success that is 2.5 years of supporting documents? or of whole 5 years from the start?

2. Any new updates for ILR or any new questions or papers to be shown?

3. All the updated fees please.

ILR Fees - ?
NHS Fees - ?
Super priority fees - ?
Super Duper Priority Fees (is this also through online) - ?
Any Other fees - ?


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

*I'll give it a shot*



gauleh said:


> 1. When applying for ILR, Are the cohabitation documents After the FLR(M )Success that is 2.5 years of supporting documents? or of whole 5 years from the start?
> 
> 2. Any new updates for ILR or any new questions or papers to be shown?
> 
> ...


1) Your cohabitation/address proof should cover the period immediately after your were granted FLR to your 5 year anniversary of arrival into the UK minus 28 days.

2)The system has completely changed since your last FLR: it is all done online initially online, then you must attend an in person appointment with a company called Sopra Steria where they will check your downloaded information. There are sticky notes about the new process and threads all over this website.

3) ILR Fees are around £2400 with an option for a 24 hour decision for another £800. Don't shoot me I am only the messenger.

4) No NHS fees for ILR

5) I paid another £125 for an appointment with Sopra Steria because the next available free
appointment at one of the UKVAS Centers was over 30 days out.


----------



## gauleh (Nov 20, 2015)

Touchline Dad said:


> 4) No NHS fees for ILR



I meant to say UK Healthcare Surcharge (IHS), Do I have to pay to apply for ILR? 

2. Also, is it better to take B2 English exam rather than B1 for ILR? If I pass B2, will they ask for B1?

3. Do I have to scan Job Letter from Employer as well?


----------



## illgner64 (Oct 16, 2018)

Congratulations Touchline Dad.

I'm applying for my ILR using the Set M application, I've got to the 'Other grounds for wanting to stay in th UK' and it won't save as it says 'enter letters only'. What does that mean?

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Lihong (Jul 2, 2013)

Maybe some symbols are not allowed. I put pounds instead of £


----------

